# Let me think



## Tennessee Trev

How do you say "let me think" when hesitating?

Děkuji předem!


----------



## Hrdlodus

"Nech mě přemýšlet." can be used.
And, of course, there can be various other options.


----------



## Tennessee Trev

Hrdlodus said:


> "Nech mě přemýšlet." can be used.
> And, of course, there can be various other options.



Would you mind sharing a few?


----------



## nueby

Depending on the situation and on the intonation one uses when saying it, "let me think" is really just a short stalling tactic, not necessarily that exact request. In Czech, when I had a brief head scratching moment, I would say things like "no tak to ano, tak to počkej(te), no dejme tomu, no třeba, hm, aha, tak asi takto, no tak asi takhle...". But this is all good just for a few seconds to find the exact word or phrase with which to answer. It may be necessary to fill a longer dead space with a comment about the question, or better yet, with an echo of the question, as if to confirm it was understood correctly. But if I really needed serious time to think before answering, the English "let me think" might need to revert to its nominal meaning or even to a real punt like "let me think about this so I can get back to you with an answer later", or "toto si musím rozmyslet, abych se vám s odpovědí mohl ozvat později". 

Of course, only the OP knows the real context.


----------

